# When it comes to ferral hogs, how big is too big?



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

At my deer lease in Duval County, I have always managed to trap ferral hogs that are usually the perfect "eating size", typically 60-80lbs. Last weekend, another lease member set the trap and caught a boar that I'm guessing was 200lbs, if not more (will upload a pic from home later). Thinking it was "too big to eat", he disposed of it, and left it in the field! I'm the type that's not going to kill what I'm not going to eat, so this pizzed me off to no end. If I don't want what I trap, I'll release it by standing in the bed of the truck and lowering a hook into the trap to pull the door up. If we were over run with pigs, it would be one thing, but we aren't. I know some high fence ranches say kill them and leave them where the lay, but like I said, we have them, but we aren't over run with them.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I've eaten several of them and the only one that the meat didn't turn out good was a 225lb boar, even the sausage was tough. Could have been the processor though, but I've always heard that the large boars aren't as good eating unless they had been clipped before. I've had large sows that I got processed into sausage and it was fine. I've got a huge 300 lb boar on my place that I've tried hunting w my bow a few times, if I end up sticking him, I'll prob get a head mount done, but may not mess w the meat, he's got giant balls so I'm guessing he may not be worth trying to eat!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

You should never let ANY hog out of a trap unless he's dead, OR if its a boar make a meat hog out of him(cut) but don't ever expect to catch him again or any pig thats with him....WW


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

*Agreed*

To address the thread title, I'd say that about 120 lbs is my upper limit but I might go higher on a sow and probably lower on a boar but even then there are surprises when you dress the hog that make me change my mind occasionally.

To address the posted topic is another story. Morals and ethics may be in the eye of the beholder but so is edibility, better said palatability when it comes to feral hogs. There are plenty of folks close by who would be pleased to have that pork protein if you find it undesirable. It's pretty hard to argue for the release of the pig, given they are such a potent invasive species and that applies regardless of your current population. You may not be over run with them but they are absolutely stealing ecosystem niche space from your native species, including deer. So, kill the pig and if you don't want it then take the time and energy to dress it like you would for yourself and then take it to one of the many outlets that funnel the meat into food pantries. If you are not prepared to do this then don't set the trap or pull the trigger.

That is from my perspective as a recreational hunter. The farmers that work the land I hunt see the hog issue differently. Hogs steal money out of their wallets and therefore opportunities for their families. As intimate participants in the ecosystem they lose niche space to the pigs and are direct competitors. It's pretty hard for me to find fault with these guys for carrying a rifle in their trucks and tractors with the mindset that the only good pig is a dead pig. They gladly leave them in the pasture without a second thought.

Some hunters on my lease enjoy the sport of killing hogs just because. While I don't think that is the "right" way to go it is perfectly legal, at least for now. While I don't say a thing when this goes down the guys typically make excuses for their behavior since they are fully aware that what I shoot goes in somebody's mouth. That says something but I'm not sure exactly what. Given that our wanton waste rules imposed and enforced by TPWD don't apply to hogs it's acceptable to blast all you want from helicopters or with night vision equipped AR's and it's not an issue, legally. There shouldn't be a reason for them to feel the need for excuses yet it pretty much always happens.

The hog issue is complicated that is for sure. From the time guys started turning pigs out on ranches to increase hunting opportunity or increase lease income, to the hogs gone wild out of control situation we're in now we've been in a stew of moral/ethical dilemma. You and I are in complete agreement on the eat what you kill philosophy. What other folks do is up to them. Considering the constant battle against forces that would like to see hunting for any purpose go away I would like to see more of us take the perceived moral/ethical high road here. If you're not going to eat them then the image of recreational hunters turning invasive hogs into needed protein for the hungry certainly would help swing public opinion in our favor, maximize hunting opportunity and help native species all at the same time.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

The only good hog is a dead hog. I got on a new lease a couple of years ago never having killed a hog & leaving it. The place we are on now is loaded with them & I have started leaving some. after you shoot 3 or 4 over the weekend ,you get real tired of them running the deer off the feeders or destroying something. You may not be overrun with them now ,but it WILL change. One guy on our place said something about not letting any go to waste & one of our guys told him to take everyone he killed. He never said a thingf about it again. Like Clint Eastwood said in Josey Wales, worms & buzzards got to eat tooo!!!! LOL!! One ranch I was on the rancher told us if he caught us letting hogs go or not trying to shoot them ,we would be gone.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Seasoned ground meat makes the world go round. I have let a hog lay because I just didn't have the time or the room to keep it and I have ground up 300 lb boars. To each his own, but unless a boar is really musked up or has an old bullet wound in it we keep it and grind it into tacos or spaghetti meat.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm not gonna come on here and lie and i'm sure alot of people will not to hear this but we shoot them and let them lay for the buzzards. We used to eat some of the smaller ones, got burned by a smaller boar and never ate another. Now the place we lease is about half wide open coastal fields and our landowner wants them all gone. Maybe it's the norm around here because i bet 3/4 of all the hunters around here never clean a hog. They are pretty much viewed as a coyote, just gotta go.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

DUKFVR said:


> The only good hog is a dead hog. I got on a new lease a couple of years ago never having killed a hog & leaving it. The place we are on now is loaded with them & I have started leaving some. after you shoot 3 or 4 over the weekend ,you get real tired of them running the deer off the feeders or destroying something. You may not be overrun with them now ,but it WILL change. One guy on our place said something about not letting any go to waste & one of our guys told him to take everyone he killed. He never said a thingf about it again. Like Clint Eastwood said in Josey Wales, worms & buzzards got to eat tooo!!!! LOL!! One ranch I was on the rancher told us if he caught us letting hogs go or not trying to shoot them ,we would be gone.


.....x2.....especially the opening statement....Feral hogs are 4 legged equivalent to hydrilla or kudzu. If not kept in check, it/they will overrun a place. I take a few smaller ones to eat, but anything above 80-90 lbs. goes down and left for the buzzards without a second thought. Outside of feral hogs, I firmly subscribe to "If I kill, I eat it" philosophy.If I don't want to eat it, I won't shoot it..... I'm not sure everyone understands the problem with wild hogs but judging from recent legislation (pork chopper hunting), I think they're beginning too. Including the anti-hunters, some in their million dollar homes. Especially when their glorious backyard landscaping is ravaged by piggies....just my thoughts.....


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

I shot a 110 pounder a couple of years ago and mixed it with my deer to make link sausage. It tasted so bad I have to throw it away. You will be able to tell by the smell if you want to eat it.
My 2 cents


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I'm sure a lrg boar >in a trap< would not make good tablefare as thats as about as worked up as you will find one. I have some pics taken 25-30yrs ago in the same place Roy hunts of some PWRs we trapped, back then there were hunting clubs on all sides and they were shot on site then...today we hunt the property that borders Roys place on the South side, there are just as many today (if not more) as there were 25-30yrs back. When I was showing Roy around the place he hunts he made the comment a cpl of times about not seeing any hogs, I told him don't worry you have and will see plenty, he has since found the place is full of PWRs....WW


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Ive eaten boars up to 275lbs and the meat has been fine for sausage. They have always been head shot though. Dad always told me to head shoot them so that they wont release some sort of musk into the meat making it bad. No clue if thats true or not. My family does all our own processing so we know its going to be bad before it goes into the casing. 

That being said, Ive definitely left a few for the coyotes. Gotta thin them out!


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Those of you who let an animal lay are in no way a sportsman. If you won't eat it or have someone to give it to then don't shoot it. These hogs have been here for hundreds of years if they were going to multiply and run off everything in the world then it would have happened by now. As for the rancher who said you would be gone if you don't shoot them, a good rancher would kick you off for leaving animals in the field. There are plenty of shelters and other places who would take a donated animal. We are fortunate in this state to have an abundance of wildlife but it was not put on this earth for you to waste.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

We shoot them & let them lay no matter what size. They destroy everything!
Plus they make excellent coyote bait!

As for the comment "These hogs have been here for hundreds of years if they were going to multiply and run off everything in the world then it would have happened by now".

5 years ago we didnt have hogs on our place, Now we don't go a hunt without seeing some. They are seriously over running everything.
As for the shelter comment, it's fine & dandy if you plan on leaving the lease to go drop it off, but I'm not wasting my time being that we're out in BFE.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Longhorn said:


> Those of you who let an animal lay are in no way a sportsman.


Nothing wrong with being an exterminator. Go for it. Pigs are the devil. Their entire purpose is to destroy land and populate, overtaking every other species and I mean EVERY species until they have conquered the land. They must all be destroyed everytime we see them and have a weapon in our hand. Letting them lie is just as acceptable as cleaning every one of them. LOL, never met a rancher yet who wanted feral hogs on his farm.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Bucksnort said:


> Nothing wrong with being an exterminator. Go for it. Pigs are the devil. Their entire purpose is to destroy land and populate, overtaking every other species and I mean EVERY species until they have conquered the land. They must all be destroyed everytime we see them and have a weapon in our hand. Letting them lie is just as acceptable as cleaning every one of them. LOL, never met a rancher yet who wanted feral hogs on his farm.


Ditto. Since hogs have showed up our quail numbers have dropped tremendiously!
Rattlesnakes as well, which might be the only upside to hogs, besides target practice.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

All I'm saying is in my book you are not a sportsman. Do as you wish. In my beliefs God did not put animals on the earth to waste. Population control is one thing but leaving them to waste is another. To each his own.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Longhorn said:


> All I'm saying is in my book you are not a sportsman. Do as you wish. In my beliefs God did not put animals on the earth to waste. Population control is one thing but leaving them to waste is another. To each his own.


I assure you, leaving them is not wasting. Coyotes, buzzards, hawks all have to eat as well.
It's kinda like when you castnet too much bait & don't use it all. At the end of the day, overboard it goes. Crabs gotta eat too.

I respect your opinion, but I believe people that have to deal with the effects of them everyday have a slightly different opinion.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Longhorn said:


> Those of you who let an animal lay are in no way a sportsman. If you won't eat it or have someone to give it to then don't shoot it. These hogs have been here for hundreds of years if they were going to multiply and run off everything in the world then it would have happened by now. As for the rancher who said you would be gone if you don't shoot them, a good rancher would kick you off for leaving animals in the field. There are plenty of shelters and other places who would take a donated animal. We are fortunate in this state to have an abundance of wildlife but it was not put on this earth for you to waste.


Do you know the Timber Companies in ALL E Texas sent notice to the board of all land leased they expected all hogs to be shot on site. There are times I will pass on a pig as on opening w/e or before I get my buck, I have got out of my stand to run m off and had deer feeding 20 minutes later, would have never seen a deer if I had not done something to run m off. They have NOT been here hundreds of yrs in fact many were imported in W and S Texas, in E Texas they were here long before I was born 58yrs ago and people let them roam before the stock laws of today. less than 50yrs ago there were NO wild hogs in Central or S Texas>>>none....WW


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Longhorn said:


> All I'm saying is in my book you are not a sportsman. Do as you wish. In my beliefs God did not put animals on the earth to waste. Population control is one thing but leaving them to waste is another. To each his own.


Just out of curiosity. Are you an avid fisherman?


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

Longhorn: If "in your books", someone is not a sportman, that is your business. But you might want to do a little checking on some facts. The hogs are not a native species here. As WW said, they have not been here hundreds of years. Growing up in Lavaca County, there were practically no wild hogs in the 70's and 80's. And talking to people elsewhere, there were some scattered along the coast and on some of the large south texas ranches. But things changed dramatically in the 90's. It was funny to hear different areas blame different reasons. I heard of a game warden who trapped hogs in one area and released in another. (probably a rumor). I also heard tales of an individual who bought pigs at a local auction and turned them loose on his place. But the strange thing, is that this population explosion covered probably 2/3 of the state. 
Anyway, while I have yet to shoot a pig and let it lay (and I have killed some fairly large), I cannot condemn the farmers and ranchers who do. While I do not care to be around hunters who are kill happy, we have to be very careful when criticizing fellow hunters. It is a slippery slope and I am sure the tree-huggers would like to divide and conquer.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Wet Dreams, sounds like you hunt on our place, i don't know how many times I've had to get out of the blind and chase them off because i didn't want to blast off early AM. I knew this topic would head South, i clean and eat everything i kill with this exception, they are just way outta hand in places. My hatred for these animals go way back, i used to work for a farmer/rancher and to see the damage they can do is simply amazing. One day your corn crop is beautiful, the next day 5 acres are destroyed. Don't be quick to judge unless you see the whole picture is all i'm saying.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

my experience has been the meat from large hogs has lots of grissle and tougher. The only good eating size bad hog I've had was from a sow that was about to drop a slew of piglets. The meat was tough and bland. I hate to see waste too but I've drug off hogs that I felt were too big or I didn't have room for. Sad to say but it's better to shoot em and let em lay then to let em go and become even more of a problem. I don't think we'll be short of hogs any time soon.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I see y'alls point from both sides and definitely respect the different opinions. I just think he could have at least donated it to someone who could use it. But I defintely can agree, it laying in the field has made for some happy varmits, cara caras, etc! We don't have so many of them that they cause an obvious problem for hunting. For example, I saw one from the blind last year, and it was years before that, that any were seen from the blind, which is why I trap them. Successful trapping, game cameras, or occasionally driving around at night and seeing them, is the only evidence that they exist around our lease. I appreciate and respect the replies.


----------



## gkinchen (Mar 25, 2010)

I think everyone has pretty much covered all the issues presented here but I just wanted to put in my two cents. On our property in Mason County, we kill ever single hog we see no matter how big or small. They destroy our feeders, fence lines and property. I would say we clean about 1/3 of the pigs that we kill andthe others we just drag off for the yotes/bobcats/buzzards. Anyone who is saying that killing a hog and letting it lay is morally wrong. I ask you this, when fishing have you never wasted one shrimp, worm or mullet? Its the same thing with hogs and they are no doubt an invasive species. I believe its wrong to waste meat but in this case you are not wasting, you are just letting other animals eat what you shoot.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I hunt on a corn farm with Gen 3 night vision . We always cleaned and ate or gave away everything we killed . It got to the point that we couldn't give them away . In 9 weekends we killed 128 hogs . We would call and nobody would take them. After seeing the damage done on the Klein Farm the sportsman stuff went out the window. We clean what people have room for and drag the rest off. Oh and to answer your question . They all taste the same if not worked up before the shot and when you clean they nothing on the outside gets on the inside. Kill the brain , kill the adrineline .


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Big is fine....and if nothing else do my quick method*

First: My hunting mentors all held to the belief that a little pig is for eating...maybe 40-50 lbs. But another friend a few years ago told me he got a huge one...maybe 300 lbs. He cut a piece of backstrap out and tested it in the pan....tasted good so he took the huge straps out and sliced them and ran them through an electric tenderizer...like minute steak. It was good he said.

Second: Commercial hogs are grown as big as they can be for modern production...but in the old days, folks raised hogs to huge sizes for better meat.

Third: I have posted this soooo many times, but it is just too easy to remove the straps and big ham muscle right on the ground.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I am just devastated. I didn't make Longhorn's Book of Sportsmen. Whatever shall I do? Woe is me, woe is me...

I think I will go shoot every pig I can get a bullet in just like I always have. And I will eat some and feed some to the buzzards just like I always have. And i'll sleep good at night knowing I have helped the farmers, ranchers and the native wildlife, even if just by a small amount.

Killing pigs isn't about being a sportsman. It is about being a good steward of the land. They are an invasive species that have an extraordinary reproductive capacity and ability to adapt. They are also highly destructive. Doing what you can to keep the numbers in check is the right thing to do.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

This is fun. Thanks for playing guys. I knew this would get you.

Bucksnort, yes I am an avid fisherman. Not sure what you are implying there. I eat the fish I keep. I don't use bait very often unless the kids are on the boat. I enjoy fishing with artificial lures. I eat the animals I kill. It's my philosophy you eat what you kill. The pigs have spread across the state and it's an issue but I still believe donating the meat is the way to go. Surely if you can afford your deer lease you can afford to take the meat to a processor. Heck you might even use it as a tax write off. Under your logic of them being a nuisance then we should shoot all the deer in Lakeway and Austin suburbs because they are eating flower beds and getting in the way of cars. Let's shoot them in the streets and leave them lay. There are buzzards in town that have to eat too. Better get them all before they run us over. Those dang exotics like black buck antelope breed twice a year. Better get them too before it's too late. I'm just saying just because they are not the preferred game animal don't be so quick to disregard their importance. We are blessed in the state of Texas to have an abundance of wildlife. Let's make sure we respect it. 

As I said before you can do as you choose. This is just my opinion. On our leases if you were caught leaving an animal in the field you would be kicked off the lease. So go on with bashing my opinion. I could care less and find great humor in your aggravation at my belief.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Longhorn said:


> Those of you who let an animal lay are in no way a sportsman. If you won't eat it or have someone to give it to then don't shoot it.


Longhorn, what are your thoughts on the invasive Burmese Phythons and African rocksnakes which are innundating the Florida Everglades eating every critter in the marsh? Are you against killing them too? You know they are apex predators but I don't know that there are any good recipes developed yet for giant snake meat. I respect your opinions but for me the rules do not apply to feral hogs and the like.. I still make every effort for a quick kill as to minimize any suffering og the animal.


----------



## gkinchen (Mar 25, 2010)

Longhorn said:


> This is fun. Thanks for playing guys. I knew this would get you.
> 
> Bucksnort, yes I am an avid fisherman. Not sure what you are implying there. I eat the fish I keep. I don't use bait very often unless the kids are on the boat. I enjoy fishing with artificial lures. I eat the animals I kill. It's my philosophy you eat what you kill. The pigs have spread across the state and it's an issue but I still believe donating the meat is the way to go. Surely if you can afford your deer lease you can afford to take the meat to a processor. Heck you might even use it as a tax write off. Under your logic of them being a nuisance then we should shoot all the deer in Lakeway and Austin suburbs because they are eating flower beds and getting in the way of cars. Let's shoot them in the streets and leave them lay. There are buzzards in town that have to eat too. Better get them all before they run us over. Those dang exotics like black buck antelope breed twice a year. Better get them too before it's too late. I'm just saying just because they are not the preferred game animal don't be so quick to disregard their importance. We are blessed in the state of Texas to have an abundance of wildlife. Let's make sure we respect it.
> 
> As I said before you can do as you choose. This is just my opinion. On our leases if you were caught leaving an animal in the field you would be kicked off the lease. So go on with bashing my opinion. I could care less and find great humor in your aggravation at my belief.


Deer in Austin are not nearly on the same level of invasive feral hogs on peoples ranches. Comparing the two are apples and oranges. Deer are NATIVE animals to this area, hogs are not. :headknock


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

where i hunt it was unheard of to see a hog 10 yrs ago. Now we are dissapointed if we dont see one. As for me, we shoot them and take them whole to gas stations. Have never had to wait to get rid of one. I dont like letting them lay just because of the person i am but i also dont go out and shoot them everyday like alot of people do so it doesnt bother me that people do. Ive seen them rip apart 150 acres of a 400 acre cornfield. I balst every one i see


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

they are all too big. they all must die.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I just a sent a 200+ lbser to the processor. I will post up my opinion when I get it back. Never ate on that big and wanted to give it a try.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Aggie87 said:


> As for me, we shoot them and take them whole to gas stations. Have never had to wait to get rid of one.


I will do that next time I get one I don't want or don't want to mess with, We do all our processing so I'm sure not gonna pay to have one done just to give it away, I'd have to go without milk in my cereal. Johnboat I have done it just like you posted AFTER I saw it the first time....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

**** chaser said:


> I just a sent a 200+ lbser to the processor. I will post up my opinion when I get it back. Never ate on that big and wanted to give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


If its a bar or a sow you'l love it, better than any store bought pig, don't know about your processor tho, we do all of ours, up to a 350lb pig last yr....WW


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> If its a bar or a sow you'l love it, better than any store bought pig, don't know about your processor tho, we do all of ours, up to a 350lb pig last yr....WW


I hope. The meat and the pig didn't smell at all. Been corn fed for overr a month. Should be good

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Longhorn said:


> On our leases if you were caught leaving an animal in the field you would be kicked off the lease. So go on with bashing my opinion. I could care less and find great humor in your aggravation at my belief.


we are talking about nuisance pigs here

I find humor in your statements because most are BS..

theres your opinion then theres everyone elses opinion :headknock


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Wiredhernandez, the state of Florida is dealing with their snake issue. I do believe I saw a show on animal planet where they were making some use of the snakes they captured, but I could be wrong. 

The Marshall, your comments amuse me the most. You say my comments are BS. Well your comments offer nothing to a legitimate discussion. If you don't have something worthwhile to add then keep your comments to yourself. This thread was initially about whether a large hog was good to eat. The answer is yes if the animal has been properly cleaned, butchered, and processed. The guy that started this even said it made him mad that the hunter left the pig in the field. I agreed with his sentiment and said that in my opinion it is not very sportsman like to shoot them and let them lay. I also said I don't care what others do. It's their right to do as they choose. On our ranches it is not allowed to leave them lay. If a guy wants to shoot a thousand of them and leave them in the field that is fine. Everyone can so what they want. I just don't agree with the practice. 

I do wish you guys could take up the cause to bleeding heart liberals. They are multiplying faster than the hogs and doing much worse to our country.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

From the pig's point of view we are all morally and ethically bankrupt!

I think that I will have pork chops for dinner and take a couple out in the yard for the *****/possums so everybody will be happy again.

Smile, the drought seems to be over and the pig population should go up!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Longhorn said:


> This is fun. Thanks for playing guys. I knew this would get you.
> 
> Bucksnort, yes I am an avid fisherman. Not sure what you are implying there. I eat the fish I keep. I don't use bait very often unless the kids are on the boat. I enjoy fishing with artificial lures. I eat the animals I kill. It's my philosophy you eat what you kill. The pigs have spread across the state and it's an issue but I still believe donating the meat is the way to go. Surely if you can afford your deer lease you can afford to take the meat to a processor. Heck you might even use it as a tax write off. *Under your logic of them being a nuisance then we should shoot all the deer in Lakeway and Austin suburbs because they are eating flower beds and getting in the way of cars. Let's shoot them in the streets and leave them lay.* There are buzzards in town that have to eat too. Better get them all before they run us over. Those dang exotics like black buck antelope breed twice a year. Better get them too before it's too late. I'm just saying just because they are not the preferred game animal don't be so quick to disregard their importance. We are blessed in the state of Texas to have an abundance of wildlife. Let's make sure we respect it.
> 
> As I said before you can do as you choose. This is just my opinion. On our leases if you were caught leaving an animal in the field you would be kicked off the lease. So go on with bashing my opinion. I could care less and find great humor in your aggravation at my belief.


Your way off here as WT's are a GAME animal in the State of Texas and feral hogs are not. Different regs across the board between the two as written in State law. I can only agree that WT are a nuisance in many areas around the hill country and I'm all for thinning out some where I live (and have legally- using my tags in legal hunting areas) but the WT/hog comparison and leaving em lay bit is kinda lame. There is always room for venison in a freezer somewhere.

-8x8 box blind, couple of buddies and a toddie or two on a cold rainy day post WT season makes for a fun time making 300 yard shots down a senderro on a hog infested piece of land.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've been burned twice by boar hogs that were shot on my place. The meat smelled just fine and we made sausage from it. We put a patty on a skillet to sample the seasonings and as soon as the odor from the cooking meat hit us that was the end of that. Tried it again on a smaller boar, about 75 pounds but this time just tossed a slice from a ham onto the pit...same stink.

Don't know what part of the state you guys are in where people want the boars but where I come from they'll look at you like you've lost your mind if you offer them a boar hog. First question they ask is "is it a sow or a boar?" 

So boars go to buzzards, yotes and whatever other hungry critters want to eat them and the sows go into the ice chests.

There is no way you can compare a "game" animal such as a deer to a feral hog; there is no wanton waste of game involved whatsoever with leaving a dead hog lay. I find it hard to believe that any rancher would object to letting shot hogs go to the critters. I have a 75 acre hay field that we will have to disc in order to do anything with the grass; they've torn it up completely and so bad that you can't drive over it in a 4 x 4 without worrying about breaking a spring or axle. If a rancher did tell me that I couldn't leave them I wouldn't shoot them. Once it starts hitting him or her in their pocket book they might change their tune.

Hogs are like mosquitoes; they're a nuisance and I kill them when I can and I don't pick up the dead mosquitoes and I don't pick up the dead boar hogs either.

TH


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Longhorn said:


> This is fun. Thanks for playing guys. I knew this would get you.
> 
> Bucksnort, yes I am an avid fisherman. Not sure what you are implying there. .


I wasn't implying just trying to figure out why your so anti hunter. Don't remember ever seeing you post over here and u come over calling real hunters unsportsman like. Figured you were a die hard liberal fishing guy from the fishing board. Not bashing fishing because I love it too but time after time guys like you with the holier than thou attitude are the same guys that don't want anybody to keep a trout. Just sayin. By your own admission you just came over here to stir it up. In fact I wouldn't be suprised if your giggling and pming your fishing buddies already.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Trout Hunter wrote, "Don't know what part of the state you guys are in where people want the boars but where I come from they'll look at you like you've lost your mind if you offer them a boar hog. First question they ask is "is it a sow or a boar?" 


You must come from the same part of the State as me, a boar hog is out of the question, well maybe a 50 lb one not, but man i've shot some boar hogs where there was no way in hell i would think about cleaning them, you practically could smell them 30 yards away. Don't get me wrong, a buck in full rut got some pretty good stink too, but nothing like a nasty ole boar hog.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

I agree with a lot of what has been said so far...except for what Longhorn said. (man, what a douche-bag retard!)

It's better not to waste meat whenever possible...I'll agree with that.

In some areas, the pigs seem to be tough rather than tender. When I was in the Caribbean, those pigs were as tough as a microwaved squirrel.

Some pigs stink on the outside, but are fine on the inside. Some stink when they are cooked certain ways but taste just fine. Others taste terrible.

I've eaten 400lb boars and 350lb sows that were the best tasting things I've ever eaten, and had smaller ones that were terrible.

You can't generalize about the table quality of pigs because of their size. Cut 'em up, fry up a sample piece, and go from there.

Still can't get over what a jack-hole longhorn is.

LF


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am glad that so many on here have good ethics, but this may be another debate that can only be decided by the law. Back when most of us were learning our morals, pigs weren't the pest problem that they are now; things have changed. I don't think it is fair to bring God into it either, man spread these pigs around and caused the problem. I am not claiming the TP&W to be perfect, but the lack of legal protection for the pigs has a reason.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey S.O.B nice name calling. Why don't you PM your phone number and we can discuss like adults?

To the other guy that said I was anti hunter that is not true. Just said it is in my opinion that meat should not be wasted. I also said people can do what they want. Some of you guys need to lighten up. I said it was unsportsmanlike in my mind to shoot animals and let them lay. That's all. Y'all can kill 1000 hogs if you want. I don't care.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> I wasn't implying just trying to figure out why your so anti hunter. Don't remember ever seeing you post over here and u come over calling real hunters unsportsman like. Figured you were a die hard liberal fishing guy from the fishing board. Not bashing fishing because I love it too but time after time guys like you with the holier than thou attitude are the same guys that don't want anybody to keep a trout. Just sayin. By your own admission you just came over here to stir it up. In fact I wouldn't be suprised if your giggling and pming your fishing buddies already.


No holier than thou opinion. Just stated my opinion on shooting animals to leave them lay. That's not as you say real hunting. That's just shooting. Again for the last time I don't care what you guys do on your own land or lease. I just said in my opinion it's not very sportsmanlike. I knew my opinion might stir some emotions but wow. Name calling is pretty juvenile.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Every deer lease I've been on for 30 years since my father started dragging me with him has been overrun with hogs. I'm of the opinion that shooting a few hogs doesn't do squat for controlling the population so why bother taking it out on the individual hog's life unless you want it for the meat. Having said that I know it's popular to do so, and don't really care if others do it it's just my personal belief. The last lease I was on for a few years in Frio county the rules stated you could not leave anything, including hogs, to rot. One guy shot 3 hogs and dragged them out into the middle of our main entrance field. I dunno *** he's thinking but that stunk like hell and was ugly, ticked off the owner and everyone else who drove by. I think some people just like to shoot stuff, triggerhappy I suppose. That lease in Frio county had the cleanest best tasting hogs that I've ever had though, never found a single flea or tick on any of them and my kids shot quite a few. Wife killed a sow that went probably 275 lbs and that hog ate just as good as the small ones (I like to do the pulled pork hams in the crock pot). The boars were all fine too. They ate a lot of corn and had plentiful field graze to munch on, maybe has to do with their diet.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Longhorn said:


> No holier than thou opinion. Just stated my opinion on shooting animals to leave them lay. That's not as you say real hunting. That's just shooting. Again for the last time I don't care what you guys do on your own land or lease. I just said in my opinion it's not very sportsmanlike. I knew my opinion might stir some emotions but wow. Name calling is pretty juvenile.


Lol. Thanks for playing Longhorn. I knew this would get you. This is fun.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Still waiting S.O.B.

Why don't you go back and read my comments. All I said was it's unsportsmanlike to shoot an animal and leave it lay. The stuff about deer and antelope was a generalization on any animal that could be perceived as a nuisance. 

Last I checked everyone was entitled an opinion. I said those that want to shoot them all can have a ball it doesn't bother me. I just don't respect the practice.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

No problem Bucksnort. It's good fun to debate hunting and fishing with good people. We all have views and some we agree on and some we don't. I love to hunt and fish and always have. This was good fun. I hope the guy who asked the original question is not aggravated from the way the thread turned. That was not my intention when I wrote my first comment. I was agreeing with him about his frustration with the guy who left the hog. 

It's fun to talk about the stuff. Too bad a few guys on here resort to name calling like children.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Who excatly are you calling out for a pm?


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

SSST said:


> Trout Hunter wrote, "Don't know what part of the state you guys are in where people want the boars but where I come from they'll look at you like you've lost your mind if you offer them a boar hog. First question they ask is "is it a sow or a boar?"
> 
> Well we go down the road to Rosharon..Its more of a black community and alot of them ride bikes for there transportation around. So yea when they get a chance at a fresh hog they dont turn it down to often. Ive dropped some off for them a few times and at there house their door was a peice of plywood with a lock. Doesnt matter to them if its a boar hog. Free meat for them is good meat


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

sotexhookset said:


> Who excatly are you calling out for a pm?


Was asking for S.O.B. since he was inclined to call me a "retard" and "jack hole". Just thought we might have a discussion in private about manners.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Got ya. Discuss away if you get that pm.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

JEEZZZ! The man just asked " How big is too big". sad3sm
We keep boars up to maybe 200.
A sow or a bar no size limit.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

We killed one in mason that had been caught and cut then escaped the trap. Weighed over 400 lbs. We mixed it wok several deer for link sausage. 50/50 mix and it was good.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

The only animal that is more prolific than a hog is a rabbit, but a hog does not have to worry about predators like a rabbit does. Mortality rates on rabbits are high, but very low for pigs. So even though rabbits are more prolific, survival is another story. I was on a lease between Breckenridge and Albany for 27 years. From no pigs when we began leasing, to literally hundreds when the lease was sold and we lost it.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

My experience is that boars of all size and from all parts of the state are fine as long as they are cared for and processed properly. You have to keep your knife clean, be very careful not to cut into a gland, and make darn sure you get all of the little glands trimmed off. Try to use a different knife for skinning than you use for cutting through the skin since the outside of the skin is covered in musk. If you miss an internal gland and it gets ground up with your meat, the whole batch is ruined. But if you're careful and get them all there's no way for musk to get inside of the meat. You really have to take your time with them and be careful. I much prefer to process them myself in case I missed a gland while quartering. Processors are just going to chunk the whole thing up and move quick, grinding whatever you bring them.

The real problem with boars, particularly large boars, is that they are tough as all get out unless they are barred. About like eating boot leather. Good flavor if taken care of properly, but tough and no good for pork chops and such. Grind them up fine for sausage, spagetti meat, breakfast patties, etc. Or keep some of the large muscle groups whole, throw on the smoker on very low heat for a few hours, remove to a crock pot, cover in your favorite BBQ sauce, and cook on low for half a day or until it shreds evenly. Drain off the liquids, shred the meat with a fork, mix in some fresh BBQ sauce. Makes good pulled pork sammiches or topper for baked potatoes.

All that said we've cleaned two intact boars that were well over 200 this season, and both were pretty nasty smelling. Both good, but tough.

But if you don't have time to really do the cleaning right and be real meticulate in the whole process, just drag the mature boars off. Kill all hogs. When it comes to pest control it isn't about sportsmanship or hunting, it is about being a good steward of the land. If you want to take the God angle, it is about managing the creation and following through on a God-given responsibility. Really no different than managing an overpopulation of rats.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Well we go down the road to Rosharon


That's not in my area lol. But if anyone from Rosharon wants to drive up here they can gut, skin and quarter every boar hog that we shoot 

TH


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Pretend you owned a store or resteraunt and every night some one came in destroyed the place..... stole your inventory or goods that you depend on selling to support your family. Would you not defend your property? 

For farmers, ranchers, home owners, and other businesses its not about being sporting.... Its about protecting your property and lively hood.

It was hard for me to leave them lay in the beginning. Once i saw and felt their impact it became tollerable. I dont force people to leave them laying and I dont expect people to force me eat them.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Aggie87 said:


> SSST said:
> 
> 
> > Trout Hunter wrote, "Don't know what part of the state you guys are in where people want the boars but where I come from they'll look at you like you've lost your mind if you offer them a boar hog. First question they ask is "is it a sow or a boar?"
> ...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> That's not in my area lol. But if anyone from Rosharon wants to drive up here they can gut, skin and quarter every boar hog that we shoot
> 
> TH


This is a very generous offer!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*To lighten things up I'll toss in a funny true hog story*

A few years ago in McMullen County I was walking with my rifle down a ranch dirt road. Well I see a sow and maybe 6 or 8 little ones behing her running... really hauling pork...crossed the road maybe 75 yards in front of me....but the last piggy was not a piggy, it was a 'yote. They disappeared into brush off the road and I take a few more steps down the road. Back across the road the 'yote comes hauling A....but the sow is now chasing him. I laughed out loud.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> A few years ago in McMullen County I was walking with my rifle down a ranch dirt road. Well I see a sow and maybe 6 or 8 little ones behing her running... really hauling pork...crossed the road maybe 75 yards in front of me....but the last piggy was not a piggy, it was a 'yote. They disappeared into brush off the road and I take a few more steps down the road. Back across the road the 'yote comes hauling A....but the sow is now chasing him. I laughed out loud.


That is funny and I totally believe it. I wonder if it would have been okay to shoot the yote and not eat it? I mean, I know what I think, but some may accuse me of not being a sportsman.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

who wants to be a sportsman? 

who wants to just kill ****?

see my user title


----------



## Deerfinder22 (Nov 27, 2007)

We have been instructed to kill or shoot at every hog that we see or its bye, bye. We have a list of phone numbers for some of the locals and some of the ranch hands that will come pick up any kind of pig that we don't want. We are allowed to leave them lay but must take them to "the bone pile" and not just laying in the pasture. Normally the hands will take them in a heart beat. Just let them use our facilities to do the cleaning. I think thats a fair trade.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

Longhorn, I said what I said about you because you made an inflamatory comment 
about us and followed it up with an ignorant comment. If you want to get right down to what's legal, the OP broke the law when he let those pigs out of the trap. It's legal to kill 'em and dump 'em, but it's not legal to release them, especially sows.

Feral hogs are a tremendous problem over much of the state and there are times and places where it's not feasable to butcher a hog or even get it into the hands of someone who can use it.

Claiming that we are not sportsmen because we occasionally waste a destructive, non-game, invader species is ignorant and inflamatory. Claiming that pigs have a right to be here is just ignorant. Calling me out on this message board is just plain foolish. Don't act like Chardog or Anjinsan and nobody'll call you names. 

I like to visit on this board and I never start a fight, but if somebody wants to be a jerk, I love a good battle. If you don't want a fight, don't start one.

As for a PM, forget it. I'm not hiding. My phone number is 806-778-6845. My address is 433 S. Ivy, Crosbyton, TX 79322. If you're coming for a visit, be sure to call first...I'd hate to miss you.

LF


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I adopted two of the prettiest little wild hogs you could lay your eyes on. Fed them out for awhile and they grew up to about 50-60 ibs. One day I saw one of them reaching thru the wire for a piece of green grass. It kind of pulled on my heart strings, so I just turned them loose. There they went across my back pasture, never to be seen again.

Wrong.... the next day they were in the backyard wanting their corn that they had been getting everyday. So, I said cool, I have some semi-wild hogs running loose and hanging around. Everything went fine for a week or two, til I woke up and found my backyard looking like an airliner crashed in it. My daughter says they're getting the bullet tonight.

Well, she was right. I penned them back up with some corn for bait and had my buddy come shoot them and help me dress them. They did make some fine sausage. I couldn't imagine having a hay field and seeing the damage that they could do to it, like I seen in my yard, only worse. It would put them high on the enemy list in my book too.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Longhorn said:


> The Marshall, your comments amuse me the most. You say my comments are BS. Well your comments offer nothing to a legitimate discussion.


I suggest that you do a little research. Some of us actually know what pigs are like & have to deal with the damage they do on a daily basis... you quite obviously don't.

I eat them, however when our freezers are full, we just shoot them & let them lie, just like most ranchers. The only good pig is a dead pig. Sorry that you have a problem comprehending that...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3507641&postcount=1

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3666621&postcount=1

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3666621&postcount=1

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3649991&postcount=1


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

do buzzards actually eat the pigs?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> do buzzards actually eat the pigs?


Not the boars.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> do buzzards actually eat the pigs?





Bucksnort said:


> Not the boars.


Sure they do & they leave them as clean as a whistle. I've seen as many as 50 on them going at the remains numerous times...


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

The buzzards will eat some of them but not always. Some hogs they wont even touch.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

let me say this for the record if i kill it i intend on eating it, also will tell you as a deer hunter and has a lease i dont like or want to ever see a hog on my lease but lets get real south texas and hogs go hand and hand but remember hunters are not the only people that looks at this and other hunting sights and killing just to be killing just c ause you dont like hogs makes us hunters look bad and we have enough anti hunters thinks you can take the hogs home with you and make pets. so for that reason you will never here me saying kill and let the buzzards have it even i might fill that way i also fill the same way about *****. but it just makes us look bad . any animal deserves to be harvested with the intent on a source of food not because you dont like them


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

Just dont let them suffer. Saw a BIG boar limping around with 3 legs yesterday. Been that way for a while. Tried to put him out of his misery but he was just too far for me. Going to try and get him tomorrow.








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

As far as the OP goes. Eat the small sows. Give away anything you can, but never let one walk away. They are destructive and not native.

Sorry if they are graphic but this is a hunting board.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) said:


> Longhorn, I said what I said about you because you made an inflamatory comment
> about us and followed it up with an ignorant comment. If you want to get right down to what's legal, the OP broke the law when he let those pigs out of the trap. It's legal to kill 'em and dump 'em, but it's not legal to release them, especially sows.
> 
> Feral hogs are a tremendous problem over much of the state and there are times and places where it's not feasable to butcher a hog or even get it into the hands of someone who can use it.
> ...


Your comments continue to amuse me. You call me ignorant and accuse me of inflammatory comments because I have a different opionion than you. Yes I asked for your number. It's not about hiding. It's about having respect for some of the other members on this board. They seemed to move on and understand that people are allowed to have a different opinion without resorting to name calling. No I won't be driving to the middle of nowhere to visit you and calling you would most likely waste both of our times. Although I am sure our debate would be quite humorous. I'm still not sure why you take such offense to my comment. I suggest you go back and read what I wrote. I simply said that I do not believe killing an animal without the intent of eating the animal is unsportsmanlike. The great thing about this world is we are all entitled to our opinion. I shared my opinion and you don't agree. That's perfectly fine with me. However to question my intelligence and start calling me names is not only infantile but against common decency among gentlemen. I wish you the best sir. Since you like saltwater give me shout next time you are near the coast and we can catch a few fish and have a beer or two. Maybe we can leave the name calling at the dock.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> do buzzards actually eat the pigs?


Here's one I ran across...I didn't shoot it...but you can see the work of buzzards and others in one week. There was only hide and bones left. The birds are a mixture of Caracara's (Mexican Eagle) and buzzards. The head was drug into the brush. Most of the buzzards flew away as I drove up...the first picture shows the few that stayed a bit longer.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I shot a 125# boar this past sunday morning. I cut the hind quarters and backstraps out of it and took the rest to our 'boneyard'. We have a pretty good sized buzzard roost that keeps the boneyard clean. I dumped the gut bucket at noon and by 3:30 that entire hog, less what I kept, was picked totally clean. Nothing goes to waste.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Longhorn said:


> All I'm saying is in my book you are not a sportsman.


When I go hog hunting I'm in Pest Control. They have been classified as a pest and just like cockroaches you have to treat the infestation. I'll try and find somebody to take the hog but I don't have any more problem letting it lay than I do stepping on a roach.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Brute said:


> The buzzards will eat some of them but not always. Some hogs they wont even touch.


I think it depends on if they can get into the hide. A big boar bloated in the sun is kinda tough. Road kills are easier. There is a pig killed down my road once a week and the buzzards always pounce on the dismembered ones. If it's just a head shot it will sit. Does taking out a filthy vermin with a jeep count as unsportsmanlike?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Longhorn said:


> Your comments continue to amuse me. You call me ignorant and accuse me of inflammatory comments because I have a different opionion than you. Yes I asked for your number. It's not about hiding. It's about having respect for some of the other members on this board. They seemed to move on and understand that people are allowed to have a different opinion without resorting to name calling. No I won't be driving to the middle of nowhere to visit you and calling you would most likely waste both of our times. Although I am sure our debate would be quite humorous. I'm still not sure why you take such offense to my comment. I suggest you go back and read what I wrote. I simply said that I do not believe killing an animal without the intent of eating the animal is unsportsmanlike. The great thing about this world is we are all entitled to our opinion. I shared my opinion and you don't agree. That's perfectly fine with me. However to question my intelligence and start calling me names is not only infantile but against common decency among gentlemen. I wish you the best sir.* Since you like saltwater give me shout next time you are near the coast and we can catch a few fish and have a beer or two. Maybe we can leave the name calling at the dock*.


Good of you on your end. I'm sure he means well also. :cheers:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

chapman53559 said:


> I think it depends on if they can get into the hide. A big boar bloated in the sun is kinda tough. Road kills are easier. There is a pig killed down my road once a week and the buzzards always pounce on the dismembered ones. If it's just a head shot it will sit. *Does taking out a filthy vermin with a jeep count as unsportsmanlike?*


If you have spikes mounted on the front of a big grill guard that makes it more sporty.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I think it depends on if they can get into the hide.


Right. But a yote will eat from the hind end and open it up for them.

We will slit the hide from the back of the neck down to the hams and down each ham if we're leaving it. Won't be anything but black hide, bones and skull left in a couple of days.

They're a problem. Our cattleman let me know that they rooted up about 10 acres over night since we got a couple of inches of rain.

Oh joy.

TH


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Right. But a yote will eat from the hind end and open it up for them.
> 
> We will slit the hide from the back of the neck down to the hams and down each ham if we're leaving it. Won't be anything but black hide, bones and skull left in a couple of days.
> 
> ...


June bug grubs and Nut grass roots are what they are after a lot of times. They also like the earthworms that flood in the ditches after a hard rain. This is what the locals say.


----------

